# Has anyone ever had their grow busted?



## raoulduke2.0 (Sep 7, 2008)

I think it would be a nice resource to have a thread on the things that people learned from getting busted. We all want to do our thing in peace and not deal with any John Q. Law's in the process. So tell us about your grow-gone-wrong, or at least tell me. I'm sure those of  you that have been nicked will love to vent and we could all learn something about better discretion and security.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 7, 2008)

I like the idea of this thread, maybe MarP could add a security section in the 'Other ...' section of the main forum page.

A place where member could pass any kind of security tips and do's and dont's etc.


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Sep 7, 2008)

First we have to accumulate some info. I can't feel safe enough when growing and I'd love to have some glaring oversight brought to my attention through this forum. Has this sort of thread been around before? Whadya say Mods?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2008)

Im not a Mod..and sounds like this would be cool...However I still fallow rule #1...Dont tell no one...Thats where I think people go wrong...They get their plants growing great and they are so proud that they feel they need to share it with someone...then week or two later they have a dissagreement and punk call Leo on him.....or the Boy friend /girlfriend   Brake up...I read that one on here.( so those of you guys not yet married to that girl friend..I suggest you not make her mad..lol..)  women can be visious.lol...every now and then I read a thread that someone has been popped...and it useually comes down to someone ratting on the grow...I hope I never have to explain why I got popped,  but it wont be because of someone knowing I grow..because no one does..accept you folks..and if you rat me...tell them I live in Big White House in Washington D.C.....lol....


take care and be safe


----------



## andy52 (Sep 7, 2008)

i also like this idea/


----------



## 7thG (Feb 11, 2009)

ok so i found this archived thread and im wondering what happened to this great idea. did a mod hit a bong and forget all about it. or did i hit the blunt to hard and not notice the section.????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 11, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Im not a Mod..and sounds like this would be cool...However I still fallow rule #1...Dont tell no one...Thats where I think people go wrong...They get their plants growing great and they are so proud that they feel they need to share it with someone...then week or two later they have a dissagreement and punk call Leo on him.....or the Boy friend /girlfriend   Brake up...I read that one on here.( so those of you guys not yet married to that girl friend..I suggest you not make her mad..lol..)  women can be visious.lol...every now and then I read a thread that someone has been popped...and it useually comes down to someone ratting on the grow...I hope I never have to explain why I got popped,  but it wont be because of someone knowing I grow..because no one does..accept you folks..and if you rat me...tell them I live in Big White House in Washington D.C.....lol....
> 
> 
> take care and be safe


 agreed 100%.the police get most of there bust from tips made by snitches.snitches bring in more bust then any other method used by the police.like 4u said,it could be a break up with a girl friend or one of your so called "homies" and you get into it and they get mad and know what your doing and wanna get back at you the best they can.and thats a sad thing people get that childish but look at the world we live in...you cant even smoke a natural plant without being thrown in a cell like an animal.so until then dont help the cops out by opening your big mouth.if no one knows about your grow and you have the odor and lights stealthed out then nobody should ever know

i didnt even notice it was an old thread.but ill agree and post to anything that has sense like this and do whatever i can to bring this up again and again for it is some of the most useful information any grower can get.DONT TELL ANYONE.


----------



## 7thG (Feb 11, 2009)

i definitely agree that there should be a section of threads on stealth and security. we can constantly discuss and evolve our techniques. because in the end a good drow aint ish if its not stealthy. a mod will prob see this tomorrow.


----------



## POTUS (Feb 11, 2009)

Sure, let's all detail every security method we use. The LEO's that are members of this group will thank you greatly! They won't have to wonder what methods are being used by the pot growers of the world, the growers themselves are going to tell them in a step by step instuction that the COPS can use in their training classes.

I can only imagine that the LEO's who are members of this group are printing this thread right now and showing it to all thier little pig brothers and sisters with a HUGE laugh.


----------



## Hick (Feb 11, 2009)

I think potus hit the nail on the head.. Wouldn't we simply be educating those that we are really trying to foil??
 "Security" in itself has been and often is discussed in various threads.  
Tell NOONE, don't distribute, keep your nose clean(stay out of trouble)...and your chance of being busted is _very_ low.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 11, 2009)

LOL, I just posted something very similar, in a very similar thread in the website suggestion and idea area. But I actually wrote a tutorial.


----------



## 7thG (Feb 11, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Sure, let's all detail every security method we use. The LEO's that are members of this group will thank you greatly! They won't have to wonder what methods are being used by the pot growers of the world, the growers themselves are going to tell them in a step by step instuction that the COPS can use in their training classes.
> 
> I can only imagine that the LEO's who are members of this group are printing this thread right now and showing it to all thier little pig brothers and sisters with a HUGE laugh.


 
O ok POTUS. Me and a couple members didnt think it was a bad idea, but apparently u do. Can never get enough slick comments. Call me naive but i didnt realize that this site was heavily monitered by the "leo". Which makes me wonder, why r all u guys posting so much about ur ops. Arent u breaking ur own rules. Dont tell anyone. Well i think im going back to observer status personally.

NNFA i like how u deleted ur post once u realized the mods didnt agree. sad


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 11, 2009)

This site is based out of Holland and security is fine. You are not going to be tracked by posting on this site. This is the only place you should talk about your grow and feel comfortable letting people into your grow space.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23690


----------



## 7thG (Feb 11, 2009)

Rule#2

Dont tell anybody..........except ur friends on MarP.lolok


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 11, 2009)

If you are referring to the list of rules I wrote on the other thread in website ideas and suggestions, Do not tell anyone was rule #1. Rule #2 was Do not sell.


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 11, 2009)

well rule # 1 ive broke my older brother and 2 of my buddys ive known for 5+ years and one of them grows himself know that i grow and thats the only people and the only one who knows wear my grow box is my brother who use to grow himself if i go out of town for a while its good to know i have someone who will water them and check on them if i need him to but rule # 2 i dont do thats what gets you busted selling it rather just smoke it lol


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 11, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Sure, let's all detail every security method we use. The LEO's that are members of this group will thank you greatly! They won't have to wonder what methods are being used by the pot growers of the world, the growers themselves are going to tell them in a step by step instuction that the COPS can use in their training classes.
> 
> I can only imagine that the LEO's who are members of this group are printing this thread right now and showing it to all thier little pig brothers and sisters with a HUGE laugh.





			
				Hick said:
			
		

> I think potus hit the nail on the head.. Wouldn't we simply be educating those that we are really trying to foil??
> "Security" in itself has been and often is discussed in various threads.
> Tell NOONE, don't distribute, keep your nose clean(stay out of trouble)...and your chance of being busted is _very_ low.


yes yes and yes again.very good way of putting it so members undertsand whats really going.while it might be fun and games to sit on a forum and talk and share our wealth of knowledge on this plant and our experiences ,its still ILLEGAL and there are party poopers out there.way to lay it down potus and hick.just remember(slowly becoming my favorite word)DONT TELL ANYONE


----------



## POTUS (Feb 11, 2009)

7thG said:
			
		

> O ok POTUS. Me and a couple members didnt think it was a bad idea, but apparently u do. Can never get enough slick comments. Call me naive but i didnt realize that this site was heavily monitered by the "leo". Which makes me wonder, why r all u guys posting so much about ur ops. Arent u breaking ur own rules. Dont tell anyone. Well i think im going back to observer status personally.


Dude, you aren't thinking about it right.

1. As a person who is not legally traceable on this site, it poses no risk to tell about your crop here. Even pics that don't show your car license (don't laugh, one guy did it), are alright here. LEO can't use it.

2. However, if you're going to write a step by step instruction for how to make your crop safe from the pigs, then the last thing you want is to post it on the BIGGEST pot growing site in the world. If you think the piggies aren't smart enough to put some of their own on this site, then you need to lay that pipe down and get your head back on right.

The cops would be freakin total idiots to not monitor the posts on this site.

I'm saying don't tell them how we hide it from them. I don't give a rats patoey if they want to grow some. I just don't want to tell them how I hide it from them and their fellow porkers.

Get it?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2009)

Ya know I use to laugh at PPL who bought those stash cans from the headshop. The cops knew what they were before they hit the shelf.
If its gonna be truly safe,,NO ONE can know,,,I REPEAT,,,NO ONE. 
I have watched them personaly,, try to unscrew the bottom off of everything they could find in the car,,,WHY,,,because these stash cans were made public knowledge.


----------



## nikimadritista (Feb 11, 2009)

Security a?
Well... Get a filter... use a grow space no one is likely to enter... Don't tell.. Don't sell... Don't get married  (or Marry a stoner)... 
And if you grow outdoors... I don't know... Pray... LOL
Get a grow permit if you can...
Or simply move to Switzerland and don't worry about sniffing pigs... 
Common sense really...
:lama:


----------



## nvthis (Feb 11, 2009)

As a card carrying member of California's 215 legislation, it's not so much leo I'm worried about. Getting ripped by some unscrupulous urchin tweaker living down the street is. Somehow I doubt those guys are doing that much homework. I think there is a place here for such a thread in the future. Perhaps when more states comply to their populations wishes and leo has waning interest in small timers it will be appropriate. This could be very helpful info. Someday.


----------



## mikepro88 (Feb 11, 2009)

yeah what that one guy said


----------



## Hick (Feb 12, 2009)

15+ years ago, _pre_-med exemption, I was busted with an OD grow. A ranchers cattle escaped his fences and roamed into the area. While he was gathering them, he saw the 6 plants and reported them. When I discovered cattle had been in the area, and knew someone either would be, or had already come looking for them. I had a bad "gut feeling", and I made a decision to pull them immediately. 
  They already had the plot staked out. I managed to get them pulled and stashed under a big cedar before being.."apprehended" . But to little avail.  I was convicted of a class 3 felony cultivation and possession of more than 2 oz. Two years supervised probation, $5k in fines 'n penalties, 100 hrs community service, 30 days county.  
   Looking back, I don't see a lot that I could have done to avoid it. Sort of a freak accident, that they were discoverd at all. It was late fall, most all of the 'greenery' had faded into fall colors. The plants were about all the GREEN that was left out there or I doubt they would have been seen.


----------



## 7thG (Feb 12, 2009)

Why didnt u just leave them there.jw


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2009)

95% of the time,,, It all boils down to"""LOOSE LIPS,, SINKS SHIPS"" 
Dont trust NOBODY!!!!! EVER. OH,,,and dont steal Electricity. Been seeing alot of PPL goen down for that lately.


AND what ever you do,,,dont smoke weed with Snitchen *** Phelps.


----------



## garden_engineer (Feb 12, 2009)

yea,i dont know about exposing our secrets on a thread.i mean..yes,it would be very useful for other members that arent leos and just growing for the enjoyment of smoking buds they grew themselves but sadly we cant be sure this place is leo free..with that said,if you wanna know tips about security,use the pm option..theres many members in here that dont mind using the pm option to help out other members 

I.m.o. This is not a good idea


----------



## Hick (Feb 12, 2009)

7thG said:
			
		

> Why didnt u just leave them there.jw


..pure unadulterated _greed_...:confused2:


----------



## goneindawind (Feb 12, 2009)

well this seems like a great place to post my story hopefully might help someone helped me to b smarter well i got arrested when i was 18 for terrorist threats cuz my x's brother called the cops and said i had treatened to kill her and harm her which i hadnt i was jus over there to let him me and his sister were together he deiced tob a punk and do wat he did i got mad said some cuss words and left i was der with my mom and my brother so kinda proves i didnt mean harm but 2 weeks later cops knocked on my door and said they had a warrenty for my arrest for threats went to jail for like 12 hrs bail out for 1250 and couldnt get a lawyer so got stuck with 3 yrs probation informal which means no real po no drug test jus loss of freedoms and a yr of domestic violence even tho if i had a lawyer i could have proven that i wasnt there to cause harm cause i read the police report which said dat her cuzin who was also der said she never herd me say anything about harming her jus cussin so everything was goin ok stoped talken to her after dat was doin wat the court said and i forget to go to court for a court date 8 daze pass i remeber n go put my self back on calender so im comin home from the cannbis club i get dropped off at home next thing i know cops at the door again saying i have warrent they still handcuff ma and i show em the paper that says im back on calender they deiced to do a probation search cuz i was dumb and with out a kid at the time and would smoke in my rrom and i had jus recently had a big outdoor harvest so in short my room was a give away to do a search i had bongs leaves shake errywhere so i leave the room they search it come back and say they found a 38 snub nose i go back to jail agian do 30 daze spend 6500 on 65000 dollar bail and get a 5000 dollar lawyer i was a lil smarter this time got off with a 100 daze house and alot of headache cuz now i was on felony probation gettin drug tested had a po dey said i couldnt smoke until i got court order from a judge so kept tryin but the judge kept denying so i jus gave up and kept failing and lying on test but a good thing was my po was coo so i start to hustla a lil jus to med patients in need cuz i was tired of seeing others charging poor sick ppl 240 for a half oz or 400 for a full one i was selling (pretty much nonprofit) Only patients with cards jus so i could have a lil smoke with without having to take monee out my sons mouth my next door neighbor the least likely one in mind calls the cops and says shes seen shaking ppls hands in cars but only twice and she couldnt remember the cars jus a red datsun(i sont know anyone with a truck like dat)soo cuz of her i have undercover start following and i have a half oz for personal use i try to get away drive faster and he has a real cop pullme i stop let dem search show my cannabis card get to leave with my weed and car get home cops are at the other neighbors house who i thought had snitchd i hide all my stuff and am bout to leave when the cop that pulled pulls up n says my po said to detain me bcuz i dont have a court order for the weed he puts the cuffs back on and all the cops start walkin my house from the neighbors house they find my plants and arrest i did 2 weeks in  jail got out on 700 of 7000 dolars bail and got a 3000 dollar lawyer this time there was a new judge but same court room and this 1 was for marijauna 1st day of my arriangnament i was locked up and der was someone in court who got a court from that judge saying he could use medical marijauna on felony probation so dat made me feel like this wasnt that bad of situation my lawyer said i was supposed to get jus another 3 yrs probation but they gave me 120 daze house arrest but bcuz n drug coulncling i got kickd out my drug counciling for saying watever when the councler said i was still smoking which i hadnt been cuz my po was treating to lock me up so i wrote a leter to the judge he told my po if my card and recommendation where offical den he has to lay off for weed so he did n i dont have to drug councling now and i can smoke n grow to supply my own medicne soo this is my messed up run ins with the law hope it helps and dont give up the fight no matter how hard it gets cuz i look at my 2 yr fight every since the gun charge worth it i have made a dent some where i fell even tho i shud never have made the first 2 mistakes but u live n u learn dats life better not to dwell on the past jus learn and move on


----------



## mikepro88 (Feb 12, 2009)

That was the longest sentence Ever lol  good story tho.


----------



## POTUS (Feb 12, 2009)

In all my time, I've only had one close call that was my own stupidity and never a single grow noticed by anyone.

I went into a store one day after filling up at the pump. Both windows open, and I had put an oz in a newspaper and folded it in half between the split bucket seats, wedged into the crack between the seats.

I come out of the store and a cop is filling up his police car on the other side of the same pump. I guess a gust of wind had blown into the car, but the oz was wide open and sitting on TOP of the newspaper in the passenger seat. :holysheep: 

I saw it, looked up at the cop and hoped he didn't look down into my car. He couldn't have missed it. I sat down, reached over and folded the paper in half and stuck it in the seat while I started the engine.

A block later, I realized I had gotten away with it and beat myself up for being a dumbazz. In Florida, an oz is jail time in my county. 

How's that for long luck? 59 years of growing, with no bust.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2009)

goneindawind said:
			
		

> well this seems like a great place to post my story hopefully might help someone helped me to b smarter well i got arrested when i was 18 for terrorist threats cuz my x's brother called the cops and said i had treatened to kill her and harm her which i hadnt i was jus over there to let him me and his sister were together he deiced tob a punk and do wat he did i got mad said some cuss words and left i was der with my mom and my brother so kinda proves i didnt mean harm but 2 weeks later cops knocked on my door and said they had a warrenty for my arrest for threats went to jail for like 12 hrs bail out for 1250 and couldnt get a lawyer so got stuck with 3 yrs probation informal which means no real po no drug test jus loss of freedoms and a yr of domestic violence even tho if i had a lawyer i could have proven that i wasnt there to cause harm cause i read the police report which said dat her cuzin who was also der said she never herd me say anything about harming her jus cussin so everything was goin ok stoped talken to her after dat was doin wat the court said and i forget to go to court for a court date 8 daze pass i remeber n go put my self back on calender so im comin home from the cannbis club i get dropped off at home next thing i know cops at the door again saying i have warrent they still handcuff ma and i show em the paper that says im back on calender they deiced to do a probation search cuz i was dumb and with out a kid at the time and would smoke in my rrom and i had jus recently had a big outdoor harvest so in short my room was a give away to do a search i had bongs leaves shake errywhere so i leave the room they search it come back and say they found a 38 snub nose i go back to jail agian do 30 daze spend 6500 on 65000 dollar bail and get a 5000 dollar lawyer i was a lil smarter this time got off with a 100 daze house and alot of headache cuz now i was on felony probation gettin drug tested had a po dey said i couldnt smoke until i got court order from a judge so kept tryin but the judge kept denying so i jus gave up and kept failing and lying on test but a good thing was my po was coo so i start to hustla a lil jus to med patients in need cuz i was tired of seeing others charging poor sick ppl 240 for a half oz or 400 for a full one i was selling (pretty much nonprofit) Only patients with cards jus so i could have a lil smoke with without having to take monee out my sons mouth my next door neighbor the least likely one in mind calls the cops and says shes seen shaking ppls hands in cars but only twice and she couldnt remember the cars jus a red datsun(i sont know anyone with a truck like dat)soo cuz of her i have undercover start following and i have a half oz for personal use i try to get away drive faster and he has a real cop pullme i stop let dem search show my cannabis card get to leave with my weed and car get home cops are at the other neighbors house who i thought had snitchd i hide all my stuff and am bout to leave when the cop that pulled pulls up n says my po said to detain me bcuz i dont have a court order for the weed he puts the cuffs back on and all the cops start walkin my house from the neighbors house they find my plants and arrest i did 2 weeks in jail got out on 700 of 7000 dolars bail and got a 3000 dollar lawyer this time there was a new judge but same court room and this 1 was for marijauna 1st day of my arriangnament i was locked up and der was someone in court who got a court from that judge saying he could use medical marijauna on felony probation so dat made me feel like this wasnt that bad of situation my lawyer said i was supposed to get jus another 3 yrs probation but they gave me 120 daze house arrest but bcuz n drug coulncling i got kickd out my drug counciling for saying watever when the councler said i was still smoking which i hadnt been cuz my po was treating to lock me up so i wrote a leter to the judge he told my po if my card and recommendation where offical den he has to lay off for weed so he did n i dont have to drug councling now and i can smoke n grow to supply my own medicne soo this is my messed up run ins with the law hope it helps and dont give up the fight no matter how hard it gets cuz i look at my 2 yr fight every since the gun charge worth it i have made a dent some where i fell even tho i shud never have made the first 2 mistakes but u live n u learn dats life better not to dwell on the past jus learn and move on


 
Dr Phil is the next Forum over. Dang Bro,,ya just killed my Buzz.


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 12, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> In all my time, I've only had one close call that was my own stupidity and never a single grow noticed by anyone.
> 
> I went into a store one day after filling up at the pump. Both windows open, and I had put an oz in a newspaper and folded it in half between the split bucket seats, wedged into the crack between the seats.
> 
> ...


 
Wow that would have really sucked POTUS.  I guess it's a good thing though that the wind wasn't blowing toward the cop.


----------



## Bleek187 (Feb 12, 2009)

Not a grow story but just a story bout almost getn cought with bud

one time the cops were calld on me and friends for being, well, drunk and stuff lol.. we were parked in a dead end road that my friend lived on.. they showed up and gave us a hard time for awhile then decided they would look around my car.. i had a pipe on the dash and a lil plastic gun rite beside it.. the rookie cop was checkn it out and came out of the car with the plastic gun but not tha pipe.. the cop with tha stripes gave me a hard time about tha gun and the timeless, "on the streets, this will get you killd", speach.. then they sat us all down on the curb.. the higher ranking cop told the rook to pat us down one at a time, me being second in line.. i realized he was going to find the prescription pill bottle that i was using to hold my chronic at tha time.. now, i looked around and there was nothing even close to the curb i could try to stash it under or anything and i just knew i was busted.. the sun was going down so the cops had there flashlights out and on us at this time... i decided to try and toss it when he made me stand up.... so... i slipd my hand in my pocket.. palmd the bottle.. and when he told me ta stand up i flipd it behind me... NOT VERY SMOOTH... he told me to turn around and i could see tha bottle about 2 feet in front of me laying rite out in the open... the cop started to pat me down and held his flashlight rite on the bottle the whole time.. then he stopd and said "you can sit down"... after that they gave us a hard time a lil bit more and then took off..   soon as they were gone i grabd the weed, grabd tha bowl and burnd a big one...    guess i was just lucky that tha rookie cop realized we were just a buncha kids smoken some pot and it didnt really matter..


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 12, 2009)

I wish thats how cops saw things in my neck of the woods.  If that would have happened to us growing up, we would have been on our way to the station in the patty wagon.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 12, 2009)

crazy potus.
around here ive been caught with weed tons of times never gotten in trouble. they usually just take it away. but i could get my house kicked in a robbed. or snitched on easily. its sketchy im thinking about it alot more now. my buddy had his house broken into and robbed for his plants. ive been chased with machetes, robbed for one pack of smokes, robbed with a knife to my throat for a quarter, for a half, list goes on. thats my concern more really than cops.
so i gotta watch out


----------



## POTUS (Feb 12, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> crazy potus.
> around here ive been caught with weed tons of times never gotten in trouble. they usually just take it away. but i could get my house kicked in a robbed. or snitched on easily. its sketchy im thinking about it alot more now. my buddy had his house broken into and robbed for his plants. ive been chased with machetes, robbed for one pack of smokes, robbed with a knife to my throat for a quarter, for a half, list goes on. thats my concern more really than cops.
> so i gotta watch out


Damn, man, it sounds like you need to move to my neighborhood. Yours sounds wild as hell!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 12, 2009)

lol my neighbourhoods great. just the hoods that are really close to it that are a problem.
and my friends house who got robbed for the plants was out in the country so.


----------



## POTUS (Feb 12, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> lol my neighbourhoods great. just the hoods that are really close to it that are a problem.
> and my friends house who got robbed for the plants was out in the country so.


No one in their right mind would come out into my swamp to steal from me. hehe, just the thought of it....


----------



## growkindnugs (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't understand why some cats are saying "don't expose our secrets on this site, the LEO's will find out"  that is rediculous!!  what secrets??  they already know everything, it's just if you're good and smart you don't get caught, PERIOD.  Also, the thread was started as somewhere not to give up secrets to pigs, but to share busted stories, in the hope that one day a kid could read this and see what someone else did wrong to get popped!!


----------



## 7thG (Feb 12, 2009)

When I was first starting to consider growing i let a friend in on the idea. Now that things are about to become serious I'm kinda regretting it. I trust him....but isnt that how it always goes. It's just a liabilty I dont need weighing me down. I dont know whether to just slip him a couple g's here and there to make him happy or just act like I abandoned the plan.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 12, 2009)

explain to him the seriousness of what can happen.
if hes a true friend


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 13, 2009)

To get back on subject I will share a bust story. Every time I have ever been arrested it was my fault...except the one time I got busted for pot. I had quit smoking for a while anticipating a piss test for a new job, I was in a car with a few friends riding around, not doing anything excited. The vehicle had expired stickers on the plate so we were pulled over. The cop said he smelled pot, even though no one had smoked in the car recently. The driver consented to a search not realizing the passenger had about a half on him(yes, our "buddy" was holding out on us.) Everyone in the car was charged with simple possession.


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Feb 19, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Everyone in the car was charged with simple possession.


 damn. possession is 4x9/10ths of the law. and you know what guys? If the leos didn't already know the things that got people busted then THEY WOULDNT HAVE BEEN BUSTED WOULD THEY? So how could relaying this info put ANYONE in jeopardy? mod edit


----------



## Il Stugots (Feb 20, 2009)

Heres a bust story that happened on friday the 13th last week.
Me and 3 friends were burning blunts in my friends car in the back of a parking lot.  We finish, bring one friend home, come back, another friend leaves and 2 minutes later, cops roll up.  They were in a black impala and we didnt recognize them right away.  i realized the ashtray was a little open and didnt know what was inside so i quickly closed it.  One cop saw me close it and that set him off.  they began to search the car and my friend had a quarter in one of those stash cans. they didnt find the stash and eventually let us go.  High on our luck we go on a blunt cruise get pulled over in another town, cop immediately sees the can, grabs it opens it and my friend gets arrested and i get off.  this all happened within an hour. crazy night indeed


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 20, 2009)

sounds more irresponsible and stupid than crazy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2009)

Its all purtty simple. 
#1.Ya cant "FIX STUPID" ,,and,, #2. "LOOSE LIPS SINKS SHIPS".


----------



## Waspfire (Feb 20, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> No one in their right mind would come out into my swamp to steal from me. hehe, just the thought of it....


 
haha i feel the same way potus, i love living where i do only car i usally see is the meter guy lol and i just got told i can pay a extra 3 dollars and have them read the meter at the company instead of him coming out which i am probly going to do lol.I love my swamp lol


----------

